# Snow****! Our adventure in futility.



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

It's tough to admit when you've been bested. Especially for hunters...we're a proud bunch. But the tale of our 2007 Himalayan Snow**** hunt is one of the underestimated brutality of Mother Nature.

After obsessing over other hunters pics of Snow**** and after speaking with several authorities on the subject I possessed the unrealistic impression that I could tackle the King of gamebirds: The Himalayan Snow****.

How tough could it be? I've tackled nearly every species of gamebird in North America, I'm young and in shape, and by golly I'm a pretty good shot too. Boy did I misjudge this adventure.

The trip started off normally enough. We took a few days off work and headed to Elko, NV.

Passing through the great basin I wondered how many Chukar partridge lived in the hills above us. After a quick stop in Wendover we continued on our way. Here Chris poses at one of the Casino's&#8230;his pick.









I wanted to go here&#8230; :wink:









But alas we continued and after a quick stop at the local Department of Wildlife we were tagged and ready to hunt.

We may have bitten off more than we could chew. The Ruby Mountains in Nov. :shock: 









After several abrupt heart attacks, I was finally calm enough to set up camp. What had I gotten us into&#8230;

The next morning came late. Deep in the canyon it didn't get light till nearly 10 a.m. The plan: go up. We'd get into Snow**** county, glass for birds, then make a stalk.









The country was big and bold, much like this Limber pine. This primeval slow growing tree most likely stood here for centuries.









Upon reaching 10,500 Feet elevation we started to see sign.









But daylight waned. Because of the drastic elevation changes, it got nearly dark at 4:00 p.m. This gave us barely 8 hours of daylight to cover countless miles and thousands of feet in elevation. The first day we saw no critters.

Since we were close to Elko, we drove down the canyon and decided to checkout the nightlife. Now, as young rascals we were a little curious. If you didn't know, Elko County, NV has legalized prostitution. After consulting a few locals we found these "establishments."

Dancing and DIDDLING.









And for the more civilized.









Of course I didn't partake&#8230; 

Danger in the mountains came in several forms. Beware.









A sheer cliff.









Critter Sign.









And critters.









The trips only casualty. A Blue Grouse, taken at timberline.









Rugged county indeed. We found the Ruby's to be full of wonders though. It was hunting at its most severe. Beautiful, lonely, and terrible.









Posers!









So there ya have it. All the hype, all the excitement, for such an uneventful outing&#8230;least as far as Snow**** go. We didn't see a bird. I know we were in the right areas, just not the right time. We saw plenty of sign&#8230;some recent, but no birds. The weather was great, but it didn't help to have snow on ALL north facing peaks; it literally cut our movement in half, and all the passes were "im"passable.

But just so you don't feel cheated we did manage one pic of a Snow****; perhaps they do exist. We found him at the Nevada Department of Wildlife.









Beaten down, tired, and bloody&#8230;but hopeful for next year.

CJ


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Great post and sweet pics. Maby next year


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great pics but why did you pick up the poop? :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

At least you guys had a sack big enough to go try.

Nice pics Zimmy. Rugged country huh?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice story there zim. that look like some tuff country there and pretty there to. hopefuly next year you can get one. Why did tex not go with you ?


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Zim, when did they start making chocolate cheese doodles? :lol: Great story and better luck next time.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Zim nice report. Sounds like a fun trip.

When you try to plan your next one here is a site that might help:
http://www.nevadahunters.com/

The guys and gals on it are a great bunch when it comes to sharing their knowledge and a couple are very familiar with all species big game and small game when it comes to the Rubies.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't laugh at me, but this is the first time I had heard of the Himalayan Snow****. What a cool looking bird!!! I started reading about them now and I want to go hunt them! Thanks for opening my eyes to the Himalayan Snow**** Zim!!!!

-()/-


----------

